# Exciting announcement!



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just purchased a phenomenal wether sire! I can't disclose details just yet, but this little buck kid is a game for my program. Can't wait to share with you all! Stay tuned!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

It's final.......my new herd sire....

Introducing Freak 'N EZ 
He is a wether sire and I have purchased half interest from J&J Livestock. So excited to see his kids this winter. Here's a video and pics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Huh? Isn't a wether a castrated male? What is a wether sire? Very nice looking goat though!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Huh? Isn't a wether a castrated male? What is a wether sire? Very nice looking goat though!!


He is a buck. But he is a certain style of Boer that favors market wether shows. He is a "wether -maker" or wether sire because of his lines, body shape, growth, etc. Some lines of boers are bred more for maternal production, breed standard, meat production, and some lines are bred to produce show-winning market wethers. Wether Jackpots = big $


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratultions ! Very handsome ! Good luck with him


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

very handsome!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations! He looks great!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I can not wait to get kids by him this winter!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow very nice congrats


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> He is a buck. But he is a certain style of Boer that favors market wether shows. He is a "wether -maker" or wether sire because of his lines, body shape, growth, etc. Some lines of boers are bred more for maternal production, breed standard, meat production, and some lines are bred to produce show-winning market wethers. Wether Jackpots = big $


Oh, okay! Thanks for the info!! I know I am kind of showing my ignorance here, but I figure, if I don't ask questions I won't learn, right!! 

He is a beautiful looking goat!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's awesome, Wendi! How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Oh, okay! Thanks for the info!! I know I am kind of showing my ignorance here, but I figure, if I don't ask questions I won't learn, right!!
> 
> He is a beautiful looking goat!!


Always ask if you don't understand something. That's what is so great about this forum. We are all here to help everyone. I always ask questions I should probably know.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Oh, okay! Thanks for the info!! I know I am kind of showing my ignorance here, but I figure, if I don't ask questions I won't learn, right!!
> 
> He is a beautiful looking goat!!


It's ok I was extremely confused when I first hear the term to lol but I hadn't joined this group yet so I had to figure it out on my own


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a looker. Congratulations! May he sire many winning wethers for you.

ugh. I hate autocorrect.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Oh, okay! Thanks for the info!! I know I am kind of showing my ignorance here, but I figure, if I don't ask questions I won't learn, right!!
> 
> He is a beautiful looking goat!!


Don't feel bad, I didn't understand either. Now we are more goat educated! Huzzah for TGS!

He is a seriously handsome boy!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Wether-sire. That is a term that I have never heard before so I can call this day a success since I managed to learn something new in spite of myself.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mike_CHS said:


> Wether-sire. That is a term that I have never heard before so I can call this day a success since I managed to learn something new in spite of myself.


Glad I could introduce you all to the term.  I like it because it separates commercial boer show goats from just plain old commercial boers. If that makes sense. Lol!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Got to see EZ live and in person this weekend. He's even better than I thought. I'm feel so blessed to have the opportunity to partner on this great little buck kid and can not wait to see his kids! :sly: Whoohoo!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats - he is a looker.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very handsome! Best wishes to you!


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

He's gorgeous! I hope I get to see what kind of kids he produces. Congratulations!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

